# Bib overalls



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

i have lando's volcom bib pants. super warm and comfy.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

these:
Volcom Lando Overall Pant


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a pair of Burton Ronin 20k bib pants (rock salt color, size large) for sale, freshly re-waterproofed for a good deal if youre interested. Burton also used to make a pair of AK Hover bib pants that you can find for sale some places.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How are you getting snow in your pants?


caneyhead said:


> Does anyone wear bibs or know of some snowboard boot friendly ones? I hate snow in my pants.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Another option is getting pants and a jacket that connect via the jacket's snow skirt. My Special Blend stuff has 4 large snaps for the snow skirt and it has yet to let snow in with falls and slides in all directions.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Stop falling, no snow up your pants, and you save 150 dollars on new pants.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> How are you getting snow in your pants?


Wow never thought of that. Ok, Ill just stop falling


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to ride in some snow bibs I got from my neighbor (up though last season, actually. I just got a brand new pair of regular snow pants for this year, can't wait to try 'em out). They were never in a million years meant for snowboarding, and they still fit over my boots, so I wouldn't worry about that.

One thing that I will miss about the bibs is that I tend to work when I ride, so a lot of times I don't even wear a shell, just a t-shirt and flannel, and I would wear my bibs over my flannel shirt to keep the butt from getting wet and freezing (not very comfy). I suppose I could go for major geek cred (I'm already there, don't worry! ) and tuck my shirt into my snow pants. So, there's a thought for ya.

I'd say go for it. I think I may miss those suckers a little bit after a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mountain Hardware Exposure II bibs are what I use for deep pow knees. Of course all the cool kids wear the ones with neon suspenders that they keep hanging below their knees.


----------

